# Is this plastisol or vinyl transfer or something else?



## alequismochila (Dec 17, 2012)

Heat Transfer Gurus,

We are looking into doing more in-house, printing logos for drawstring bags with different techniques to refresh our look etc.

I came across this garment with a printed logo, and was curious as to what it is... and how it is applied, etc.

The logo has this glossy, stretchy, filmy, thick, feel to it... It was nice that it was above the fabric and had a slight multi-dimensional look and feel to it as well.

Do you recognize what type of heat transfer this could be?

Many thanks.


----------



## ImpressionzPrint (Sep 11, 2008)

That is a screen print. They more than likely used a low-bleed poly ink with a heavy EOM ratio (emulsion over mesh) to achieve the 3D look/feel. You can see where the top green is slightly out of registration to the right compared to the base. Hope this helps.


----------



## alequismochila (Dec 17, 2012)

Thanks a lot! Do you think this can be done with heat transfers? like plastisol or vinyl?


----------



## Silky49 (Aug 1, 2012)

it might work best with vinyl...

plastisol transfer might not come out right because it will need to be an opaque green and print, flash, print several times.
Its worth a try, though!


----------



## johnbol1 (Aug 19, 2010)

Under armour, screened by the thousand..usually on to lycra style materials

John


----------



## ImpressionzPrint (Sep 11, 2008)

You can achieve similar results with thermoflex. However, you will not be able to achieve the three dimensional look with vinyl.


----------



## alequismochila (Dec 17, 2012)

Thanks all for your inputs...

I have one more printed logo that I am curious about how it was done... 

Please help me identify the method/technique etc...

Thanks and happy new year!


----------

